# Smoker question



## campy189 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got a commercial food warming oven for FREE!!!! I thought I might be able to modify it into a smoker. But I need some help. Not sure what I need to do. It has a little box that goes in the bottom of the box with am element. I would prefer to change it over to a propane style smoker. this commerial warming oven looks like a large frig, it's about 7 feet tall. Any ideas that you all may have would be great.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

There are some kits avaible. http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/smokehouses-build-your-own-smokehouse-kits.html


----------



## bondsam123 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Friends.
Please give the answer.
Would cigarettes with a lower tar and nicotine content be less hazardous? And What is 'smoke-free' tobacco?
Thanks.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

hehe....
The thread is about smoking FOOD, not cigs


----------

